# web hosting



## regan1985 (Jun 29, 2008)

this im sure has been asked before but im going to be putting my 1st site live very soon,im happy with it, took me ages in dreamweaver but its something i will do again. the site isnt took big just a few images and stuff, does anyone know somewhere that is free or very cheap to host on?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 29, 2008)

I can give you cheap hosting, just PM me.


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks i will get back to you soon, need to check how much space im gonna need but i think what your offering should be fine. will contact you once the site is 100% complete


----------



## panchoman (Jun 29, 2008)

x10hosting.com is excellent free hosting, 

for paid hosting, these are some great ones: 

1&1, excellent for domains as well, have great domain-webhosting packages
hostgator
bluehost

whatever you do, DO NOT GET IWHIC HOSTING. those bastards fucked my site in the ass -_-


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 29, 2008)

Yahoo is really good, I use it.


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 30, 2008)

when they say 10 GB of bandwidth! what does that mean, is that over the year? my site is going to have arround 100mb of pictures over the year. im going to be adding photos all the time as my girlfriend has started to do wedding photos and she wants a site to show them off but not full quality just small examples. should i be looking for a high bandwidth?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 30, 2008)

You need to ask THEM what it means! They are the one selling the stuff, not use.

However, typically, bandwidth is measures on a BILLING CYCLE, ie per month. 10GB per month should be more than enough for any ONE person or SMALL COMPANY. 

But it's not enough for a download site, audio or video streaming, or corporate website/email servers.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey regan, I can give you 5GB space (upgradeable on request) and 200GB bandwidth per month. That enough for you?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> whatever you do, DO NOT GET IWHIC HOSTING. those bastards fucked my site in the ass -_-



Why did you make a site with an ass?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 10, 2008)

From experience I say godaddy is a great and reliable webhost, also for domain names, email and much more, a total solution for  everything web related.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 10, 2008)

1&1 sucks, I can tell you because they are my current host. Unfortunately I have another few months left with them on my contract then I'm switching to HostGator.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 15, 2008)

dont go with godaddy lol...

http://nodaddy.com/


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 15, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> dont go with godaddy lol...
> 
> http://nodaddy.com/




Well, I say that godaddy is a good webhost
I have had several other webhost in the past and I stick with godaddy, I don't care about that superbowl shit or their ads, I find them reliable as webhost and that's what counts for me!

Also godaddy updates their site and the secure hosting control panel regularly.
Many other webhosts are unable to provide a secure(SSL) control panel.


And godaddy has the best control panel, there is no other like it.
+ google webmaster tools are included, which you can all acces from within the godaddy control panel.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 15, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> dont go with godaddy lol...
> 
> http://nodaddy.com/



And you would recommend "CaroNet" which offers you PHP hosting on LINUX with
Apache/1.3.41 (Unix) mod_log_bytes/1.2 mod_bwlimited/1.4 mod_auth_passthrough/1.8 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 mod_ssl/2.8.31 OpenSSL/0.9.7a


My hosting package includes Windows hosting asp .NET 2.0/3.0/3.5 MSQL , MySQL, PHP.


----------



## EnglishLion (Jul 15, 2008)

I've just moved from Lycos to Krystal Hosting here in the UK and I'm happy with what I'm getting now.

Look around and see what you can find.  Most free hosts/packages will incorporate ads and/or won't host a domain.


----------

